# stuck please help



## blacknight1114

my wifes sensation is stuck in white htc screen. i can manually boot to recovery, but cant do anything there. it asks if i want to update, then reboots to htc screen, forever. please help.


----------



## blacknight1114

got it. fyi, pulled as card,booted to ext 4 inserted as card,flashed new ROM I installed on card.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

